# School behaviour record & acceptance into RMC



## Knight13 (1 Nov 2011)

I've never been a bad student, I keep my marks high and the teachers all generally like me but there is this new VP at my school who, ever since she got here, has had a problem with me. 

 Long story short, I was suspended recently for 2 days, for something that I already served detentions for and thought was over with.  I still don't know exactly why I am suspended and I plan on finding this out in a respectful way when I am allowed back at school.  I was wondering if having a 2 day suspension on my record could affect my chances of getting accepted into RMC for ROTP....I am in Cadets, play sports, have a friendly disposition and like I said before have very good marks!  I was suspended 2 years ago in grade 9 for getting in a fight with a stoner kid also....


----------



## Cui (1 Nov 2011)

of course they will find out when they check the secret government files they keep on you  :

But seriously, I doubt this will show up in any way, shape, or form, since they will only look at your transcript. As well as a police record check, and I doubt your suspension will show up on any of those.

If you do have a problem with your vice principal then go talk to one of the teachers that you trust, and have him/her go talk to the vice-principal on your behalf, and if the situation warrants, to the principal. You'll be using the chain of command a lot if you do end up in the CF, so might as well start now.


----------



## lethalLemon (1 Nov 2011)

LOL  :


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> LOL  :




Is that the Lethal Or the Lemon?     ;D


----------



## Knight13 (1 Nov 2011)

Thanks, I thought this too, I was just being paranoid last night!   ;D


----------



## cupper (1 Nov 2011)

Yeah. That whole permanent record thing is just a myth. :nod:


----------



## lethalLemon (2 Nov 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> Yeah. That whole permanent record thing is just a myth. :nod:



If there were permanent records from primary and secondary schooling, there'd be an international warrant for my detention in the Principal's office for the rest of my life!  >


----------

